# Full time working - owning an adult Spaniel



## Tom80 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am 35 and work full time. I've always wanted a dog and my OH loves them too. We have a house with a small garden (which I would not really want dug up/chewed etc).

Both of us work full time and are out from 9am to 5:30pm but my work is flexible enough that I can get home 3 days a week at lunchtimes for 45 minutes to take a dog walking. For the other 2 days per week I would employ a dog walker for an hour's walk or send him to doggy daycare for 3 hours. Therefore the dog would never be alone for more than 4 hours at a time.

Assuming I walk the dog for 30 minutes before work and for 60+ after work (coupled with the 45-60 mins at lunchtime) - do you think this would be enough for a Springer Spaniel aged 6 months+ ?

While we are out, he would either be in our large kitchen with his bed or would have the run of the downstairs of our house, based on behaviour.

At weekends he would get all the exercise possible as we jog/hike etc.

Does this sound like a suitable arrangement for owning a Spaniel? It would be my first dog but my OH's family has always had dogs. Very happy to crate train.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

It very much depends on the individual dog & whether they have SA (seperation anxiety) or not. At 6 months dog is still a pup &
quite likely to chew stuff + Springers are VERY active dogs. I think it would work better if you got up earlier & took dog for a longer
walk before work but you might be better off with an older dog & less active breed. You'll also need to take some time off so dog 
could settle in.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

We're dog walkers and do have springer spaniels that are left at home while the owners work, but you'd probably need to do an hour in the morning, not 30 minutes. Moving the 30 mins to PM would probably be okay. Bear in mind for a 6 month old dog they are still growing and developing so long walks at this age will increase fitness and stamina and you might end up needing 3 hour long walks a day as an adult, which is a massive demand for a working family. As dog walkers we haven't had any springers of that young age as full time dogs, although got a few part timers/occasionally, and do have some 3/4 year old springers. I think as puppies they would really need more mental stimulation than a working family can give the dog. The only young springers we've had have sadly ended up being rehomed as too much for a busy family.

I would recommend if you like spaniels to go for a show cocker type, as although they are still active breeds they are not so 'on the go' as a springer.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I suppose it depends on the individual dog, but my springer spaniel would hate to be left alone so much. She doesn't mind being at home alone sometimes, but would not like it every day. She very much needs a lot of human company. 
Maybe a more independant breed might be better, or an older dog who is happy to sleep more.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Plenty of of people have high energy dogs & work full time, just depends what you do with them, how you train them to be alone & to manage not being on the go the whole time.

Why have you decided on a spaniel? And what type? Maybe you should spend time researching the breeds & visitng breeders/breed specific rescues to be more informed about how to meet the dogs' needs.


----------



## Charliegirl68 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey, I have a 4 1/2 month old springer and 2 days a week he goes to doggy day care, 2 days a week I pop home at lunchtime and let him put for a wee and a poop in the garden plus some play time and then on a Friday my oh is normally home about lunchtime or if he has to work I pop home the same as other days.
My dog is perfectly happy with this arrangement but he hasn't really know much else as we got him at 11 weeks. I built him up to being alone for long periods whilst I was on summer hols ( I'm a teacher) and to be honest he seems really content. He gets a walk before work and then at night he gets a good run around and he's happy.
I may be lucky - most people comment on how chilled he is for a springer but I just wanted you to see that it isn't impossible. It does take some good organisation and a Kong in the morning though


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Eeehh, really depends on the dog. I guess we are talking an adult rescue here? you mention a 6 month old pup, but if there was a 6 month old pup in rescue (which is a common age, when the cute pup stops being so cute and becomes a teenager!) I'd hazard a guess it was there because it was too much for the owners. So I'd approach taking on a young dog with caution as you really don't know how quickly it will adapt to your routine. Some dogs will cope with that routine just fine, others will find the alone time too much......

An older dog that is used to being left might be better. Or a puppy that goes to day care while you are out.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My lot aren't left for more than 4 hours, all are adults. Springers are Velcro dogs, they adore their humans. At six months, a puppy needs more stimulation than being left from 9-5.30 with a 45 minute break at midday. I'd say that's unfair. Why get a puppy if you aren't going to be there to look after it? It's a baby. 

Mine can happily pop over a six foot fence and purely from running round and playing, have wrecked part of the garden. They aren't destructive, but my old dog was, hugely. He destroyed many beds when left. The temperament of the dog is all important and you won't see that until you have it. Working and show type springers can be very different. If it's just pet bred, ie neither nor, who knows what it'll be like.


----------



## Fly dog (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a working bred springer and two springer collie crosses and work full time. Its doable but very hard work. 
They get an hour walk in the morning, I pop home at some point in the day or try and finish early if I can't. I don't walk them at lunch, they don't need the extra exercise they'd rather have company, and then walk in the evening.
My springer is nearly 8 and this is newish for her, me and my ex worked alternate shifts when she was a pup. She is coping ok, but I know would prefer more company, I'm currently looking for a job where I can spend more time with them.
The toughest thing is walking in the cold and dark and usually rain at both ends of the day in winter. Also if they are at home all day any evening plans need to involve them, you can't just go out and leave them again. That's fine for me because most of my plans would involve dogs anyway, but I imagine would feel restrictive if I wasn't used to it.
As long as you're willing to put the effort in, and accept that it will be hard work then I don't see why you couldn't do it.


----------



## Tom80 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for the replies, I really appreciate all the views. I'm certainly not set on a Springer. I love Spaniels and a show cocker sounds like a better solution if they are less demanding. 

I'm also not set on the age and will look around for something a few years older I think.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

It really does depend on the dog.

I have a 6 month old springer and she is most definitely a Velcro dog. Her seperation anxiety is awful. We've had her since she was 8 weeks old and have worked on SA every single day with barely any improvement. She is such hard work.

My friend has her sister. She's independant, calm, relaxed, never destroys anything and is very well behaved.

They are both from the same litter, we both went to the same trainers, do the same things and yet they are totally different dogs.


----------

